# Safeguard your GP records before they’re sold on



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

HMG in the advanced stage of selling off your GP records, now I wonder who will benefit?
Opt-out is available.

https://bylinetimes.com/2021/05/19/...your-gp-medical-records-heres-how-to-opt-out/

Terry


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It keeps mentioning "England" Health matters are devolved to the Nations. Could be difficult.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Glandwr said:


> It keeps mentioning "England" Health matters are devolved to the Nations. Could be difficult.


Agree but NHS England would be a significant number of GP records and as seen by various Covid number reporting these are often separated out from the regions.

https://www.england.nhs.uk/

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I couldn't see any link to a form to fill in (but I am still blurry eyed)


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> I couldn't see any link to a form to fill in (but I am still blurry eyed)


https://medconfidential.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/Type_1_opt-out_letter.pdf

Details in the section in the attached pic

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you Terry. I may have done this already but best to be sure.


----------

